# Star at 20 Weeks



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

This is my puppy at 20 weeks. Ppl keep asking me what kind of dog she is and its starting to make me a lil upset. Her dad is 1/2 gottie and 1/2 american pit and the mom is full greyline. She was the runt of the litter and i dont think they was feeding her like the other dogs. Shes in the process of getting bulked up. If you have any comments on her please feel free to tell me.
http://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee381/SweetFeet_Reese/Star/IMAG0238.jpg?t=1304799081


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ok well gotti and grey line arent breeds it bloodlines , and those are american bully lines , what american pitbull lines does she have in her ? just wondering if its even APBT blood? so far sounds like an american bully, very pretty girl though she is the black one im assuming? is the lil brindle behind her yours as well? And why is it upsetting you when people ask what she is? By the way welcome to the site, im sure you will learn alot here on both american bullys and APBT's


----------



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

To be honest with you idk what american bloodline she is. Im new to the whole pitbull breed and decided to get one. I joined so i could learn a lot about pitbulls and stuff. and its upsets me because they try to tell me that she is a lab or great dane as if they never seen a pitbull before.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh well she is young and hasnt filled out at all, with the bloodlines you listed she is american bully not APBT but if you have her papers and post the names on her ped we could help explain exactly what you have. She will grow upwards usually for the 1st year or so and then fill out for another year to 2 years so her size right now isnt anything like what she will be full grown. With this breed hearing that your dog looks like a lab isnt the worst thing you will hear most likely so just get used to brushing it off, if you love her thats all that matters. You can try and educate people about the breed once you have educated yourself but know that there are those that will not listen to anything anyone has to say about pitbulls they will be set in there ways , so a thick skin is deff needed  I know I took things kinda hard when i first started gettin comments but now its whatever lol. Theres a bullies 101 section on here I would check out if I were you it explains the gotti line a bit and the history on the blood lines and believe there is one for the grey line as well. any questions just ask


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Honey, unfortunately, that's part of the territory with owning these breeds. You'll experience discrimination, hatred, ignorance and many other things when you own a bully type breed. As Angel stated, the bloodlines you've listed are very much American Bully bloodlines, not American Pit Bull Terrier, and as she also clarified, they are just that, bloodlines and not the breeds that make up your dog. 

Just a word of advice, if you're going to own this breed, you need to grow a thick skin, and take everything the less knowledgeable people say with a grain of salt. Most the people you will encounter are just as ignorant to the breed as you are yourself at this point. Not trying to be mean or put you down, just saying they obviously know as much about your dog as you do right now. 

But, rest assured, if you stick around here, you'll learn all there is to know and more and be able to help educate others you encounter on these wonderful breeds.

Welcome to the pack! I hope you stick around our yard for awhile and enjoy some good old fashioned training and play time!


----------



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

I thank you all for the advise. Its really appreciated and needed. I have no doubt that shes a bully but shes not short and stocky. shes pretty tall.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

http://theabkcdogs.org/breeds/american-bully/standard/ check out the link for the ABKC , bullys have different classes based on height and 1 class based on body mass. not all are short , and again she is only 20 weeks she will still fill out. Even then she may not be thick to the extreme as others are but she will fill out much more then what she is now. Did you happen to get to see her parents? what was there build like? and is she UKC registered ?


----------



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

yes i saw her parents they were beautiful. Im 5'11 and her mother came up just above my knees/lower thigh and the dad was taller than her. They weren't too stocky, the mom looked like your dog Luna and the father looked sorta like LadyPit's dog


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

luna is american bully , she fits into the classic class more then the others.


----------



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

Ok well that's how she looked. But I know star is a mixed with American pit because she's too tall to be full bully.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to the group. I hope you stick around for a while there are some really knowledgeable people here with great info to share. One thing that most people always confuse is size. When you say a dog is a Bully most people think short and wide but as was said above, this is never the case. Bullies come in different classes, with different body types. The look of the dog doesn't make it what it is it's the blood that goes into the dog that defines the breed. You may have Bully with long legs and a smaller head that others but that doesn't mean it's not a Bully. 
From the bloodlines you said above I'd say you have an American Bully, and she super adorable too  I wouldn't worry about what people say. I used to get that quite a bit with Dosia when he was a pup, people would ask if he was a lab, or Great Dane loll. I even had someone ask if he was Cane Corso :rofl: he's not that freakin big loll.


----------



## SweetFeet (May 7, 2011)

Now that I have seen that picture I'm fine lol. Every section on here about bullies have pictures of short stocky ones lol. But thank you so much for the picture. What is your dog mixed with?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mixed? she is american bully. her lines are mostly razors edge and bit of gotti in there far back. unless your talking to KG Im not sure what lines are in her dog  how tall is she? bullys can get to 23'' or so they can be tall  does she have papers? cause without them there really is no telling any line can be in there as well as any breed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia is APBT, no bully blood in that boy at all. His papers go back to some jeep, honeybunch and he has plumber's alligator back in the dad's side.

This dog here is full American Bully from a kennel out here in CA. As you can see he's also a pretty tall boy and not as thick as some others. Once again it's the blood that makes the breed not the look.


----------

